# Dietary Fats, Prostaglandins and Hormones: Part I



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The subject of dietary fats has been the focus of hot debate for more than fifty years. Beginning in the 1950′s, we were all encouraged to reduce fats in our diets, particularly saturated fats. In the 1980′s the anti-fat sentiment was so great that authors such as Dean Ornish and Robert Haas were suggesting that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

